
Mmhmm turns your boring Zoom call into a Weekend Update-style TV show - laurex
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/7/21314035/mmhmm-personal-video-presence-beta-phil-libin-sequoia-app
======
joecot
If you're looking to do this without OS X, or you want to do something like
this in an existing Video conference app like Zoom or Jitsi (I have no idea if
Mmhmm does or not, they give few details and I can't download it), this is
pretty easy to do in OBS Studio. You can do video capture of your
presentation, yourself, have background images, and arrange things however
you'd like. Here's a Youtube tutorial [1] with some examples. You'd then need
a virtual webcam plugin to use your OBS Studio stream in other software. On
Windows you can use OBS Virtual Cam[2], on Linux you can use obs-v4l2sink[3].
On OS X I think there's still an open bounty for a OBS Studio webcam solution,
so since Mmmhmm is only available on OS X anyway that might be a better
solution for you.

It certainly seems like Mmmhmm makes this easier, and allows you to smoothly
transition from one format to another, but OBS Studio is very workable as
well, and works on more platforms.

1\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk7W9ECtpZE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk7W9ECtpZE)
2\. [https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-
virtualcam.949/](https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-virtualcam.949/)
3\.
[https://github.com/CatxFish/obs-v4l2sink](https://github.com/CatxFish/obs-v4l2sink)

------
lowmemcpu
The demo video is brilliant. Love it

------
arkwin
This sounds pretty amazing. Will totally help with random COVID zoom calls and
my virtual college where I have to present something!

